# Totes aquelles que/qui



## gvergara

Hola:

A banda de _Totes les que es van..._ M'agradaria saber quines d'aquestes opcions és la correcta.
_
Quines famílies han estat escollides?
Totes aquelles *que/qui* es van inscriure al programa d'ajut social de l'ajuntament_.

Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## Rintoul

...que es van inscriure.

Salut!


----------



## Circunflejo

Que. En castellà també fem ús de _que_.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies, i la vostra resposta no canvia si en lloc de famílies ens referim a persones?

Quines dónes han estat escollides?
Totes aquelles que/qui...

Gràcies de nou,

G.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Gràcies, i la vostra resposta no canvia si en lloc de famílies ens referéssim a persones?


La meva no, però no soc nadiu i tinc un dubte.


----------



## Penyafort

Totes dues. Però l'opció amb "que" és la forma que tothom fa servir.


----------



## Elxenc

Jo vaig alternància entre les dues, tanmateix puc afirmar que d'una manera natural m'ix la forma "Qui". Trobe que els mallorquins i valencians (no tots) som qui mantenim aquesta forma.


----------



## Penyafort

A Catalunya la meva percepció és que resisteix més amb alguns pronoms, com ara "tothom": _Tothom qui vulgui, que la faci servir!_


----------

